# Remove AT&T boot splash screen



## codgician (Apr 16, 2016)

Found a way to remove at&t splash screen by accident. Here is it:

1. Jailbreak your device. Enable live fs access.

2. Connect your device to your PC. Delete YOURPHONE\Local Storage\Windows\System32\ATT_Splashscreen.png

3. Reboot and see.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

where would you find the verizon one? that ATT one seems so easy, but I cant find any verizon crap on windows or system32, I've always wanted to delete that red boot screen or replace with a windows one, custompfd says it does that but im not sure that will work or maybe could brick it


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for this, I finally got rid of Vodafone's ugly splash screen \Windows\System32\Tetra_720x1280.jpg


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Thanks for this, I finally got rid of Vodafone's ugly splash screen \Windows\System32\Tetra_720x1280.jpg

Click to collapse



lol you all so lucky, there's not a single jpg on sys32 here

btw you just deleted it? no bootloop? it should get angry when it doesnt find the file


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 20, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> btw you just deleted it? no bootloop? it should get angry when it doesnt find the file

Click to collapse



Yes, I just deleted it. No bootloop. By the way, if you want faster full access to the phone, you should turn off Windows Search service (WSearch) on your PC.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 20, 2016)

not even unlock with wpinternals needed. just get a cv-rom for your device and flash it, there are plenty of tutorials how to debrand lumias allover the net


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 20, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> not even unlock with wpinternals needed. just get a cv-rom for your device and flash it, there are plenty of tutorials how to debrand lumias allover the net

Click to collapse



Flashing the phone to get rid of an image? That's ludicrous! Besides, you can't use WDRT after that, the program will deliver the operator firmware.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 20, 2016)

gets rid of the splash screen and preinstalled crap apps. and yes if you reflash it with wdrt it will flash the branded firmware again


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 20, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> gets rid of the splash screen and preinstalled crap apps. and yes if you reflash it with wdrt it will flash the branded firmware again

Click to collapse



CV's have bloatware too, mostly from Microsoft. Anyway, for those looking for another solution, CustomPFD (in General Tweaks) and WPTweaker (in User Interface) have options to change the boot picture.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

cant do that on 928 or icon, there are no CVs(although trying a 930 cv on the icon is tempting...), also just tried customPFD and it just adds a picture after all the boot sequence is done, it doesnt replace anything


----------



## pierrebonbon (Jan 21, 2017)

w.bogdan said:


> Thanks for this, I finally got rid of Vodafone's ugly splash screen \Windows\System32\Tetra_720x1280.jpg

Click to collapse



Found the Vodafone splash screen for my Lumia 650 on the system32 folder too: VF_wug_720x1280_Saimaa.png


----------

